# Window Regulator Question



## Black Bart (Sep 7, 2005)

I just repaired a non-operating window problem (motor brushes) in a friends
350Z , not knowing at the time that when the door is opened the window
automaticaly lowers slightly. When I reattached the motor I did not realize
that it should oriented a certain way.

When I finished up the window just goes up & down with the button.

The question is, should I just rotate the shaft 90 degrees at a time until
I get it right or is there some way to position it while reading across the
electrical plug.

Thanks,
Black Bart


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Actually, the window motor should only bolt on one way to the regulator. What you might need to do is reset the window limiter. With the door panel off, there will a a black circular sticker cover near the middle where the window motor bolts on. Its a smaller size circle, about an inch in diameter. When you take off the sticker, there will be a small black button (which is on the window motor itself). With the door closed and the master switch hooked up and the window rolled all the way up, push in the black button and hold it in. Then, roll down the window (do not just click it into Auto mode and let it roll down by itself, but hold the button down until the window rolls all the way down). Then let go the black button and roll the window all the way up again (same thing here as well, don't use the Auto mode, hold the button until it goes all the way up). Once you are done, then it should be reset and the auto roll down/up when the door opens and closes should work.


----------



## Black Bart (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks, rps, If this works it will be a lot simpler than what I thought
may have to be done.

The friend is out of town until later next week, but I will post back the
results.

Thanks again,
Black Bart


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

No prob. Hopefully that takes care of the problem.


----------

